# Forum Page Freezing - Chrome /Android.



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi,
When I view the Forum, on my Android (Nougat) phone, the page freezes, becoming unresponsive, probably 50 % of the time. Anyone else had this? Or, is it me ... Mac.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

I only get this with problems with my network, apart from someone certain adverts on Ebay make the page unresponsive.

What adverts do you normally get on ttforum


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Example UNICEF one never works


----------



## rakrynaz (Mar 30, 2019)

PlasticMac said:


> Hi,
> When I view the Forum, on my Android (Nougat) phone, the page freezes, becoming unresponsive, probably 50 % of the time. Anyone else had this? Or, is it me ... Mac.


I'm having the exact same problem and it only seems to be on the TTForum. Even if I try refreshing the page it doesn't want to work probably 80% of the time.

I use Chrome on Android.


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

rakrynaz said:


> PlasticMac said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


It's only the TT Forum, not seen the problem on any other site. Been like this for a while, but seems to have got worse over the last few days. Mac.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

When the page load freezes, are you still able to select the URL of the page you get navigated to? If so, can you copy and paste it here?

Kevin


----------



## rakrynaz (Mar 30, 2019)

TTFAdmin have you worked your magic and thrown in a ninja patch? The TTForum site it working incredibly fast now on Android. I've hopped from page to page and it seems good.

If it starts freezing again I'll copy and paste the link somewhere on my phone and add it in this thread when I get home.


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

Agreed, hasn't frozen since admin requested print screen! Fingers crossed. Mac.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Glad to hear its working again. Let us know if you see it happen again.

- JB


----------

